# 3 free events



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i have 3 events for a kids day in smart village on friday 1 oct
i will be out of egypt anybody interested to go the event 
feel free to have the tickets
thnx


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

cairo said:


> i have 3 events for a kids day in smart village on friday 1 oct
> i will be out of egypt anybody interested to go the event
> feel free to have the tickets
> thnx


What sort of day it it and what age group of kids ??


----------



## dezzylapeste (Feb 16, 2010)

*thank you*

Hello,

I have a son of four, I would be grateful to get the tickets, and try new things.

Thank you very much
Lelia


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

its an open air carnival 
2 live bands (wama and wust el balad plus games and competitions 4 kids


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i will be leaving cairo wednesday if any members are interested


----------



## dezzylapeste (Feb 16, 2010)

*Sorry*

Hello,

Sorry finnally I cannot attend the party I have some extra work this week.

Thank you vey much


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

u welecome dezzy
i still hav ethe invitations 4 those who r interested


----------

